
Apps built using the Desktop Bridge now available in the Windows Store - oridecon
https://blogs.windows.com/buildingapps/2016/09/14/apps-built-using-the-desktop-bridge-now-available-in-the-windows-store/
======
oridecon
Too bad you still need a Microsoft account to use the store. That's a deal
breaker for me, at least on the desktop (I know you can login separately on
each app).

